# decorative logs and wood



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

been looking round quite a bit for logs and nice bits of wood for my snake vivs but cant really seem to fing anything that looks really interesting and natural! anyone got know any good reptile shop/websites/garden centers where i can find some?


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Do you have a local woods? Have you see council officials thinning trees locally?

Just get some branches, cut off the bark and dry them out. You can roast, barbeque, freeze or bleach (maybe) them to ensure they are as bug free as possible.


----------



## MAG man (Mar 15, 2008)

I got a good looking log from a nearby hedge (my son found it.) I dried it out at home then scrubbed it with boiling water, scrubbed it again with a proprietary viv cleaner, then rinsed with boiling water again. My Tokays love it. I have an artificial vine wrapped around it just to make it a tad more interesting.


----------

